# netball



## mungomango (Apr 30, 2012)

Hi,
Moving to Dubai in August and I was wondering about netball. I had heard that lots of people play in Dubai and it is a good way to make friends. Anyone here play and if so, what kind of leagues are there? Thanks.


----------



## LONGGOOD BYE (Dec 26, 2011)

I am always preaching this sports organization duplays,they have netball so try their website.


----------



## katiepotato (Apr 29, 2008)

There is also Dubai Netball League - four divisions (with division one populated by the strongest teams and downwards to division four), seven teams per division, the season runs from September to March. As the population here is so transient summer is a good time to come along to the casual sessions, see what you think and try to get matched up with a team. I've been playing for the last two seasons so drop me a PM when you get here if you'd like more info, or have a look at The Dubai Netball League :: Offcial website.


----------



## gracie_23 (May 12, 2011)

Duplays also has a good following - there are 2 leagues. Sunday night is competitive and Monday night is more social. you can join a as an individual to be picked up by another team or you can contact existing teams. The matches are played at Emirates International School in Umm Sequim so it's much more accessable than Dubai netball League which is played out at the Sevens (30-40 min drive from some areas in Dubai), especially when you're new. Check out the website...


----------



## blonde (Mar 7, 2012)

Glad to have found this. I'm leaving the uk for Dubai soon & leaving my captain role in our netball team so looking forward to playing over there


----------



## Kirsty1 (Aug 16, 2012)

Hey, I'm new to Dubai(as of july)and live in the marina! I plan to join training sessions and hopefully a team when training kicks back up in September?? Pm me if you want someone to go along with!!


----------



## blonde (Mar 7, 2012)

kirstypearson said:


> Hey, I'm new to Dubai(as of july)and live in the marina! I plan to join training sessions and hopefully a team when training kicks back up in September?? Pm me if you want someone to go along with!!


I plan on moving quite soon too so I will tag along with you when I get there  x


----------



## Kirsty1 (Aug 16, 2012)

No worries!


----------



## flying_kiwi (Jul 7, 2012)

Kirsty1 said:


> Hey, I'm new to Dubai(as of july)and live in the marina! I plan to join training sessions and hopefully a team when training kicks back up in September?? Pm me if you want someone to go along with!!


Hi Kirsty and Blonde,

I've just arrived in Dubai this morning and am living in the Marina. I'm also looking to play netball over here... Can I tag along too maybe?


----------



## Kirsty1 (Aug 16, 2012)

Hi flying kiwi  
Yeah sure! Netball hasn't stated yet but when in does, no probs! wow just got here this am eh? Amazing! What you doing over here? Exciting times!! If you fancy meeting for coffee over next few days just give me a shout-my email is


----------



## blonde (Mar 7, 2012)

flying_kiwi said:


> Hi Kirsty and Blonde,
> 
> I've just arrived in Dubai this morning and am living in the Marina. I'm also looking to play netball over here... Can I tag along too maybe?





Kirsty1 said:


> Hi flying kiwi
> Yeah sure! Netball hasn't stated yet but when in does, no probs! wow just got here this am eh? Amazing! What you doing over here? Exciting times!! If you fancy meeting for coffee over next few days just give me a shout-my email is [email protected]


Hi ladies  Yes I'm def up for meeting up when I get there too!! That'd be great!! Think my move plans have wandered at the mo due to job circumstances but I'll shout you when I do get there!! X

PS. What do you both work as out there and could you point me out a good agency if you used one?! M


----------



## Kirsty1 (Aug 16, 2012)

Hey blonde  no worries- I will drop you an email


----------



## blonde (Mar 7, 2012)

Kirsty1 said:


> Hey blonde  no worries- I will drop you an email


Fab thanks Kirsty x


----------



## hma204 (Aug 20, 2012)

Kirsty1 said:


> Hey, I'm new to Dubai(as of july)and live in the marina! I plan to join training sessions and hopefully a team when training kicks back up in September?? Pm me if you want someone to go along with!!


Hi Kirsty,

I moved to Dubai this year with my husband too and also live in the Marina - am loving it here so far.

I've been wanting to join a netball team and have been thinking of joining Duplays in September. Have you decided which one you are going to join? Would be great to go along together if you are keen. 

Hannah


----------



## Kirsty1 (Aug 16, 2012)

Hi Hannah!

Cool! You like Dubai then?  
I'm really wanting to get into netball over here! in fact I've met a couple of people so far who are interested in joining too! I intend to go along to the duplays training, yes let's go together! If you can -private message me on here your email and we can arrange something or find me on Facebook?


----------



## hma204 (Aug 20, 2012)

Hi Kirsty, Awesome - I think Duplays seem like the best one to join! I can't PM yet as have only just joined the forum and can't seem to find you on facebook. Add me if possible: Hannah Lowry.


Hi Blonde, I registered with quite a few agencies when I moved out here and found Michael Page, Robert Half and Hudson to be good but it depends what type of role you are looking for. What kind of roles and industry would you be looking at?

I got my job through Manpower but they mainly specialise in contracting roles rather than permanent roles but can be useful to get a short term role whilst you look for something more permanent. 

Are you going to try to get a job in Dubai from the UK or will you apply once you get here?


----------



## Lita_Rulez (Nov 4, 2010)

blonde said:


> Hi ladies  Yes I'm def up for meeting up when I get there too!! That'd be great!! Think my move plans have wandered at the mo due to job circumstances but I'll shout you when I do get there!! X


OK, just a few things.

1. I have to ask. What in the world is netball ? I've never even heard the word !

2. Now that you guys seem to have found your respective emails, I'd strongly advise getting them off of the public forum. There is a good reason why emails are forbidden on the public forum, and it is for your own e-protection.

3. I understand you guys want to go through facebook, emails, pms, etc. but try to keep some of it up here, so that next time someone looks for info, they can find more than just a series of edited posts talking about here is my email, PM me we'll have a blast 


.
..
...


Oh, and welcome to Dubai


----------



## Kirsty1 (Aug 16, 2012)

Hi Hannah
I think I just added you!!


----------



## blonde (Mar 7, 2012)

hma204 said:


> Hi Blonde, I registered with quite a few agencies when I moved out here and found Michael Page, Robert Half and Hudson to be good but it depends what type of role you are looking for. What kind of roles and industry would you be looking at?
> 
> Are you going to try to get a job in Dubai from the UK or will you apply once you get here?


Hey Hannah! Thanks for the agency names! Things are looking up - I'm having a Skype interview this afternoon for a job in Dubai   

I currently manage promotional staff so looking to get into promo which I hear is big there & maybe even events management eventually?! 

If this job doesn't come off then I'll move over to Dubai end of Sept to find a job  Are you enjoying life in Dubai? Cannot wait to get there and get back to netball!!


----------



## blonde (Mar 7, 2012)

Lita_Rulez said:


> OK, just a few things.
> 
> 1. I have to ask. What in the world is netball ? I've never even heard the word !
> 
> Oh, and welcome to Dubai


Netball is basically basketball but no running with the ball & no back board to help get the ball in.

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## hma204 (Aug 20, 2012)

blonde said:


> Hey Hannah! Thanks for the agency names! Things are looking up - I'm having a Skype interview this afternoon for a job in Dubai
> 
> I currently manage promotional staff so looking to get into promo which I hear is big there & maybe even events management eventually?!
> 
> If this job doesn't come off then I'll move over to Dubai end of Sept to find a job  Are you enjoying life in Dubai? Cannot wait to get there and get back to netball!!



Hi Blonde,

Sorry for the slow response. I only just saw your message. How did your interview go?

Yeh promo and events management is really big out here. So I am sure if that job didn't materialise you would have no problem finding work once you are out here.

I'm really enjoying life in Dubai so far - it's such a stress free lifestyle and I think a great place to live and have fun when you are young. Are you still planning on moving at the end of this month?


----------



## blonde (Mar 7, 2012)

hma204 said:


> Hi Blonde,
> 
> Sorry for the slow response. I only just saw your message. How did your interview go?
> 
> ...


Hey Hannah!! Well good & bad news... I went to Corfu & had a second interview on Skype & got the job... But turned them down when they offered me pennies!!! 

I'm back in the case again now I'm home so hoping something else will come along  Then I can move before Xmas I hope x


----------

